# Masamoto KK vs. KS



## Andrew H (Jul 9, 2012)

I was wondering if people who have handled both could comment on what the difference is between them and if it is worth it to go for the KS line. It sounds like the blade road is more even from what Koki posted. 
This would be my first single bevel so it is important that the blade road has minimal high / low spots, but is it worth the $?


----------



## bieniek (Jul 9, 2012)

there is a big difference.

You gamble ordering KK. 
Thats the reason i sold mine


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 9, 2012)

Unless you are very comfortable opening a single bevel knife the KS is well worth the extra few bucks. 

Dave


----------



## bieniek (Jul 9, 2012)

The cheaper oxidize faster and easier, and the patina is ugly. Its not depending on the blades finish.

The cheaper is shite, there is big chance it will drive you nuts with the warping and overgrinds, but it shure cuts like hell.


----------



## la2tokyo (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know the price difference, but I had a KS yanagi for my first knife, and it was a great tool that I happily used for many years. Although I have better knives now, I still use the KS when my other knives aren't sharp, and it's perfectly fine for me to go back to. The KK on the other hand, is not even remotely close. The fit and finish is bad, and everything about it looks and feels cheap. The only reason to get it would be as a throw-away first knife, but it's not cheap enough to do that, so I see little point in buying it. It doesn't hold edge, and it's harder to sharpen. IMHO - avoid it.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had:

KK Yanagiba 330mm
KS Yanagiba 300mm
KK Yanagiba 270mm
KK Deba 180mm

I still have the 270mm and the Deba. KKs are great! The KS was really nice as well, came with a really flat bevel, but the KKs were be no means that badly finished. Sure the KK will take you a little more time to even out, but they are amazing knives, I use mine every day, and wouldn't hesitate to order more. 

The KS also felt a little more "machine finished" to me, I know that can't be the case, but I like the feeling of the KKs more for some reason.

If it's your first single-bevel, I think you should get the KK, learn how to sharpen and care for it, and upgrade if you grow out of it.


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 10, 2012)

The KK usuba I was playing with at Union Commerce in April looked and felt very, very nice to me. I have no idea how it would look opened and sharp, but the factory finish was good and the whole knife was very straight. It wasn't even as expensive as I feared (but I still ended up coming away with a very simple Ittosai nakiri in blue steel that looked nicer for about $100 less).


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 12, 2012)

kasumi vs hongasumi, id go with the KS. it's that extra peace of mind kinda thing


----------



## vai777 (Jul 15, 2012)

KK and KS....pretty much the same knife....if you are good with stones / sharpening go with the KK...if you want something almost good to go out of the box...KS...I have a KK yanagi and it's great....


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 15, 2012)

what style are you preferring though? if yanagiba, get the KI


----------



## schanop (Jul 15, 2012)

At JCK, KS comes with saya, KK does not. Factor that in, and the price gap reduces quite a bit.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 15, 2012)

schanop said:


> At JCK, KS comes with saya, KK does not. Factor that in, and the price gap reduces quite a bit.



A good reason to buy a KK from Korin.


----------



## schanop (Jul 15, 2012)

schanop said:


> At JCK, KS comes with saya, KK does not. Factor that in, and the price gap reduces quite a bit.





Pensacola Tiger said:


> A good reason to buy a KK from Korin.



Korin's KK price has already includes saya which makes the price gap between KK and KS pretty close.

For AU clients, JCK is a better choice for MASA when shipping is factored in.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 15, 2012)

Then get a saya for $30 at Chefs Armoury. Still cheaper


----------



## schanop (Jul 15, 2012)

Deba is about fifty bucks ...


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought we were talking yanagi?


----------



## schanop (Jul 15, 2012)

I doubt it was anything specific.


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 15, 2012)

same here. if it's yanagiba, get the KI. white#1 > white#2


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 15, 2012)

I actually ended up getting a yoshihiro from Jon. I know I will get something with a very even blade road from him.
Thanks everyone for your info. Hopefully this helps other people when they are making their decision. @Sushi Ninja, why do you like White #1 more than #2?


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 16, 2012)

not generally better, i just prefer it more cause it's tougher and can achieve a sharpness level above white#2 :dontknow:


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 16, 2012)

Masamoto KI? Never heard of it... where can I see one?


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.masamoto-sohonten.co.jp/catalog.html

page 8 on the very top. yanagiba is the only style available in it's class. 

i didn't know that masamoto specialize in swedish steel, they have a swedish wa-gyuto with the same profile and shape like the KS and HS wa-gyuto that's highly reviewed on here. planning to get both eventually


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 16, 2012)

found a couple pics of the Masamoto KI 300mm

















the back says white#1 (i think) :knife:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2012)

nope... just white (which can mean anything from white #3 to white #1)


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 17, 2012)

i've asked koki and mari and they both said it's hon kasumi white #1. the price itself is a step above the ks yanagiba too.

not that i don't believe u jon :whistling: lol


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2012)

thats cool...i was just telling you what the blade actually said


----------



## Sushi Ninja (Jul 17, 2012)

what does the bottom letter say jon? when i looked up awhile back, white translated to the top letter only


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2012)

turns out i was entirely wrong... the bottom seems like a stylistic way of writing ichi (one)... white 1 after all. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 17, 2012)

I want my money back!


----------



## bieniek (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;wFh6DPtAmjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFh6DPtAmjM[/video]

Jon I think Youll understand


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 18, 2012)

I like Patrick Stewart's original voice better.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 18, 2012)

If he would say "what the heck is going on there?"...

..then me too!!


----------

